# My 2010 Scott Spark LTD new XX build



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Guys,

As some of you remember it all started like this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=578565

Some of your good ideas and some of my web search grow up to be this new Spark.
Few months later it looks like this.
Some of the new components are:
THM Clavicula MTB
XX RD
XX FD
XX Triggers
11-36 XX Cassette
Carbon Ti 42/26
MCFK Seat Post
Tune Saddle speedneedle Alkantara
Smudek Seat post Clamp
Tune 16/17
Formula 2P 160 Rotor
Formula R1 Mixmaster 
I-Links
Extralite cyberends

I haven't weight it yet... will update soon.

 
Adi.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Anothr photo*

Another photo


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## mauistardog (Dec 29, 2010)

*me Likie*

so what was the damage ..cost ? and what weight did you come in at ?
very nice


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you guys, 
I don't have a scale...I will go to one of the bike shops around and I’ll update.
I have started with the stock version that is 9 kg; I guess now its around 8.5-8.4 kg…maybe less.

I don’t even start to calculate what is the total cost of this project...lets say priceless 

The bike rides very well, 2x10 26/42, XX 11-36 is to my humble opinion, the best drive train there is!!

Adi.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

it was 9,04kg without pedals (if your scale was correct)

add pedals, and remove some weight... i think 8,5 is too optimistic. 
just below 9 is more realistic


----------



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

nice work. georgeous ride.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

*8.700 kg*

Thank you eddy02,

I went today to the greengrocery and put it on the scale 8700 (include the 4ti)
you had to see the faces of the surprised customers 

The bike has an excellent reliability/weight ratio and ride very good.
Bottom-line I'm very pleased with the result.

Cheers,
Adi.


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow under 20lbs good job.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sick bike bud. Where did you get those handlebars?


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

Those handlebars are stock on the LTD.
I'll bet there is $20,000 USD into that thing!


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you guys,
As _*egebhardt*_ wrote, those handlebars came with the spark ltd, they aren't the lightest there is but they are extremely durable and they complete the ltd design&#8230;so they stay.
On a rough calculation I guess there is $12,000 USD in to this bike, initially I got a very good price for the bike from the local Scott dealer here in Israel.
By the way, as you can see in some of the photos only the left side Mixmaster is installed, now I have installed the right side also and it looks much better.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Adi, you did a great job!! Your Spark is pretty durable builded and a lightweight too!! 

BTW, from the pics looks like the barends are not in the same height.

Cheers, Ohad.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice Spark.Looking at running the I-Links on my Spark RC, did you have to buy 2 kits to do your bike.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi *Ohad*,
Thank you, I had a good teacher 
Yes I've noticed that after I've posted the photos...the bar ends are now at the same angel.

_*xc71*_ thank you.
One I-Links set is enough for the whole bike.
My suggestion is to keep the links pushed towered each other then fastened and restrain them between the shifter and the end stop, I have found this way your gear transition it accurate and you don't have to adjust your gear shifters all the time.
Adi.


----------



## Tami007 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Most amazing sparky I have ever seen*

Really I'm soooo jealous, 



adib72 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As some of you remember it all started like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

don't wreck....that bike is sick!


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bling-tastic!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

As much as I love bikes and suffer from a bike porn addiction, I would have to say that I would much rather drop $12k on a new Hyabusa! None the less its a beautiful bike you got there and congrats! Now go get it dirty!


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you guys,
*1SPD* its a matter of taste and priority, I had my time with motorcycles...After a day in the office in front of a computer, now its time for some physical exercise.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

that bike deserves to have the stem slammed to the head tube and have the stem flipped! youll also drop a little more weight by getting rid of the spacers and some steerer...


----------



## Phatpants (Jun 4, 2010)

That bike is the titties

congrats on the build


----------



## darioras (Mar 10, 2010)

Realy nice bike...awesone


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

1SPD said:


> As much as I love bikes and suffer from a bike porn addiction, I would have to say that I would much rather drop $12k on a new Hyabusa! None the less its a beautiful bike you got there and congrats! Now go get it dirty!


You can have both trust me


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice build. I also have a Spark LTD and love the frame and the ride. I have had to have my Front Shock (DT XRC) and rear shock rebuilt as my front shock needed all new internals and my rear shock lost pressure. Still waiting on my rear shock (replaced in the short term with Fox RP23) to return. Can't wait to ride it again! Enjoy.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you guys.
*nathanbal* thank you for the recommendation but, 20 grams are not worth the comfort I have now.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I think that is the most carbon I've ever seen on a mountain bike. impressive


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Great bike, but is that scale accurate!?
My gut feeling tells me this bike is close to 8kg.
You got DT Fork, MCFK Seatpost, Speedneedle, Clavicula, R1 etc. etc.
Only the finest and the lightest, therefore I question the scale, this should at least be under 8,5kg if not very close to 8kg.

EDIT:
Close to your build....
http://www.light-bikes.de/fotos/main.php?g2_itemId=10950
http://www.light-bikes.de/fotos/main.php?g2_itemId=12207


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

replace scott chain protector with some light cork tape for handlebars.
you will loose near 20g.
btw. on rainy days this scott protector can suck about 20g water.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

yellowbook said:


> Great bike, but is that scale accurate!?
> My gut feeling tells me this bike is close to 8kg.
> You got DT Fork, MCFK Seatpost, Speedneedle, Clavicula, R1 etc. etc.
> Only the finest and the lightest, therefore I question the scale, this should at least be under 8,5kg if not very close to 8kg.
> ...


You are right !
The correct weight is 8.54Kg, the previous weight measurement was dune using a greengrocery scale, this time I was using the scale of the local bike shop.

The "chainguard" in the showen photos is intended to protect the Clavicula carbon Tabs due to bolts head direct load. Custom-made by Fibrelyte out of Carbon 3 mm, weighs just over 10 grams. The idea came from "Alegen" Niner Carbon bike.
I'm sorry for the poor quality of the video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ix3xvtDr84&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

do you actually ride that bike? or is just for show & tell on the interweb?? ....there's no apparent wear on the pedals, crankset & new chainring ect in the last 4 months!

you could save some weight using a 140mm rotor on the back instead of 2x 160mm


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> do you actually ride that bike? or is just for show & tell on the interweb?? ....there's no apparent wear on the pedals, crankset & new chainring ect in the last 4 months!
> 
> you could save some weight using a 140mm rotor on the back instead of 2x 160mm


Envy is a strong feeling, its o.k. to use it 
I do ride the bike, but did'nt want to stress the carbon crank before I find a solution to the third chain ring location, as recomended by THM.
Thanks for the Tip, but I'm fine with the the 160 at the back.
b.t.w my actual 42 chain ring is the new model with shifting ramps not like the one in the previous photos.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

lol! no enve at all from here - don't flatter yourself!

just don't see the point of building a bike just to show off on the internet & not ride 

...so what changes have you made now 4 months later? ...is that a new 42t middle EVO + the same inner ring?

i'm running CarbonTi X-Ring 40t 104 BCD middle + 24t 64 BCD inner chainrings - shifting is great - plus also have CarbonTi X-Ring 36t middle & 20t inner ring spare on an s-works spider for the same bike - for when i ride proper mountains (not often enough)

...typo...


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

My new 42 chainring is EVO that hes Delrin shifting ramps, the chain sometimes got stuck between the two chainrings...the ramps resolved this problem completely.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> lol! no enve at all from here - don't flatter yourself!
> 
> just don't see the point of building a bike just to show off on the internet & not ride
> 
> ...


 Funny


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

You have a beautiful bike. I absolutely love the Sparks. I almost bought a Spark 10 but I opted for the Niner Air 9 Carbon instead.

We are shaving some weight off of my fiances Spark Contessa 25 right now. She loves her bike but we need lighten it up a little.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

adib72 said:


> My new 42 chainring is EVO that hes Delrin shifting ramps, the chain sometimes got stuck between the two chainrings...the ramps resolved this problem completely.


so now you can finally ride your dream bike? 

your problem wasn't the shifting ramps on your old CarbonTi X-Ring chainring - it was the spacing between your 2 chainrings



CarbonTi provide spacers to place between your crankset and the chainring to reduce the gap between the rings - so narrower 10-speed chains don't get stuck when downshifting on a converted triple crankset


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> so now you can finally ride that bike?
> 
> your problem wasn't the shifting ramps on your old CarbonTi X-Ring chainring - it was the spacing between your 2 chainrings
> 
> ...


For your knolege,THM will void its warenty if you'll use those spacers on their carbon crank.
3 milimeter Spacer creates a moment that this carbon crank was not design for...but you are free to try on your own risk


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

adib72 said:


> For your knolege,THM will void its warenty if you'll use those spacers on their carbon crank.
> 3 milimeter Spacer creates a moment that this carbon crank was not design for...but you are free to try on your own risk



i use these Problem Solvers 0.5mm alloy chainring spacer washers to reduce the gap between rings & not CarbonTi spacers

still hostile? ...perhaps a bike ride might ease some of that nastiness - no?

& thanks for even more reasons to avoid - eye searingly ugly, overpriced & badly designed clavicular cranks :thumbsup:

...edit to add pic of spacers on scales - sharing knowledge...


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> i use these Problem Solvers 0.5mm alloy chainring spacer washers to reduce the gap between rings & not CarbonTi spacers
> 
> still hostile? ...perhaps a bike ride might ease some of that nastiness - no?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right!
A bike ride would definitely be good for me, but I cannot ride my bike yet...I still have to mill the hell out my Formula matchmaker till it's almost transparent before I could really have some fun. 

I'm sure you have better things to do don't you? Maybe milling something ?!


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you Phil335,
Your Niner Air 9 Carbon is awesome, looking forward to see it completed.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

adib72 said:


> You are absolutely right!
> A bike ride would definitely be good for me, but I cannot ride my bike yet...I still have to mill the hell out my Formula matchmaker till it's almost transparent before I could really have some fun.
> 
> I'm sure you have better things to do don't you? Maybe milling something ?!


very droll ...save any mods for later - ride first!

i really want to see photo's of you riding that racebike with a massive grin - just like it was intended on this poseurs thread of yours

what a sad waste of money otherwise: that frame is obsolete, any value in those race components is evapourating rapidly

and to top it all you had made for you a ...



adib72 said:


> "chainguard" in the showen photos is intended to protect the Clavicula carbon Tabs due to bolts head direct load. Custom-made by Fibrelyte out of Carbon 3 mm, weighs just over 10 grams. The idea came from "Alegen" Niner Carbon bike.


...is the chain dropping infront of the crankset as well? (!!!) - or is that thm crank not strong enough for your non-pedalling?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> very droll ...save any mods for later - ride first!
> 
> i really want to see photo's of you riding that racebike with a massive grin - just like it was intended on this poseurs thread of yours
> 
> ...


Don't be hating dude...just because someone takes care of their gear and chooses to take pics of it when it's cleaned up doesn't mean they don't ride it. He can spend his money however he sees fit, just like you or I. The value of the components on his bike are depreciating at a rate just as fast as yours are...(which is wwaayy too fast but thats a topic for another day).

Oh, and with respect to the THM's asthetics, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Nice bike


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Be nice guys. Its ridiculous to argue over nonsense.

Beauty has to be in the eye of the beholder. Those cranks are hideous and on top of that I've seen how easy they break. For that much money they better be bulletproof. 

All that matters is if you like it buddy. Not us. Now start enjoying that bad boy! Go ride!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love this bike! I also love those cranks, wish I could afford them for myself!
I keep seeing people mention seeing these cranks break, I must of missed this, where have you guys been seeing these break?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

COLINx86 said:


> I love this bike! I also love those cranks, wish I could afford them for myself!
> I keep seeing people mention seeing these cranks break, I must of missed this, where have you guys been seeing these break?


WW picture thread. I think they were on a Scalpel.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I couldn't find the picture you were talking about (didn't look too hard, either), but I'm assuming you're talking about robin v berkel's, which broke because he modified them.
Clavicula's aren't the only carbon cranks that break.
http://www.bustedcarbon.com/2009/06/campagnolo-chorus-carbon-crankset.html
http://www.bustedcarbon.com/2009/10/pedal-falls-off.html
http://cs.oberlin.edu/~mgordon/P1010403.JPG
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583818


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Phil335 said:


> Those cranks are hideous and on top of that I've seen how easy they break. For that much money they better be bulletproof.


Would you expect a baja race truck to last as long as a chevy half ton? Because something is designed for high performance it likely takes cuts in the durability department. That said, I do own a set of clavs and they've been nothing but awesome.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Upandatem said:


> Would you expect a baja race truck to last as long as a chevy half ton? Because something is designed for high performance it likely takes cuts in the durability department. That said, I do own a set of clavs and they've been nothing but awesome.


I understand what your trying to say completely. I just think its absurd to spend that much money on a set of cranks. My Air 9 Carbon frame was $1900 and those cranks are 65% of what I paid for my frame. I have a set of XTR M970's and I love them and they have been nothing but great as well.

If thats what you like and can afford then power to you. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Few photos from the north.*

Still enjoying the spark. :thumbsup:
Just before its getting cold...some pictures of my last ride in the northern part of Israel, this time I was riding solo.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

wow alot of money for the cranks

but look says only for someone 95kgs or less

so that would count me out anyway plus could never afford that bike


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

You are right, there is a weight limit for this crank, but I'm pretty much slim, 71 kg for 1.78 meter height.


----------



## thortiz (Mar 26, 2010)

great "machine" !!!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

How is the Speedneedle for comfort, lots of flex? Can you compare it to a Selle Kit Carbono Flow saddle for comfort.


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

HI xc71,
The Speedneedle is an excellent saddle; flexible enough, very comfort and more ergonomically suitable for me then the Selle Italia Kit Carbonio. 
Then again, Saddles are one of those components that the personal taste is more important then any recommendation, you just have to try and decide for yourself.
Good luck.


----------

